# setting borders/fill in dreamweaver



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

I am a novice Dreamweaver user. I used a table to format some links, text, etc. How do I set the borders of the cells? I can find nothing as to borders/fill. the "help" says to use the "property inspector" but I can find no borders setting whatsoever....all I can figure is that they wanted me to do this before I inserted the table. I need help....

also, can someone direct me to a great tutorial that discusses using tables in DW without HTML or CSS focus....I don't know either....(I know, I know...)


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

When you create the table in DW you can set the border width as in screenshot 1 and then once you have it created at the bottom of the properties window you can set the border colour background etc as in screenshot 2. 

There are some good Lynda.com videos and also some good ones on You Tube.


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

thanks for the response. the problem is that in the Properties bar at the bottom I don't have the option for setting borders...it isn't there....where is it?


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

It should be there when you highlight the table as in the second picture above.

Even if you click in a table cell and then just below the viewing screen there is a path of where you are...so above it is body, table.....click on the word table.

Then where it says border (1) in the property inspector above change the value.


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

Ok......got it.....it will appear when I select the table only; not if I just click in a cell or wherever.

I don't understand the tables function, though...as you can see here, the titles are all skewed....but if I line them up under the images, then when I preview it on the browser, it's skewed there. Any suggestions for formatting this correctly?


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

sorry...can't get print screen to work.....I hit print screen, try to paste it....doesn't seem to work...I attached it instead.


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm not too sure what you mean by skewed...alignment affects images like they are text. A screen print might be handy


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

OOpps...I was typing at the same time as your last post. You can shift print screen then open paint and paste it...save it.


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

> when I select the table only; not if I just click in a cell or wherever


You don't just have to select the table you can just select the cell...but you have to highlight the cell not just click inside it's contents....just making sure I'm not misleading you


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

my print screen works for everything else....how exactly do I past it into the tech forum window here?


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Save it as a jpeg(eg) and then go advanced and click on the paperclip icon.


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

How do you save the print screen image as a jpeg?


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi,

press shift and print screen. Then open ms paint and choose edit, paste.

Then file, save as and choose from the list of options i.e. jpeg


----------

